# Office visit vs. Hospital admit?



## heathergirl (Mar 12, 2008)

We have a patient that has been seen in the office today and had an EKG.  The Dr will not be seeing her in the hospital till tommorow.  I have been coding these as office visits, because the Dr does not go in to see the patient till next day.  She said she wanted to do her Admit not today.  Not sure hoe to handle this or if I have been doing this correctly.  Please help.  

Heather D Unklesbay, CPC,MA


----------



## relong (Mar 12, 2008)

It sounds like you've been billing it correctly. We have patients we send to the hospital from our office and since our phycian saw them in office only that day we can only bill office for that day.

 If they went to the hospital and saw them there afterwards the same day we would only bill for hospital


----------



## heathergirl (Mar 12, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you so much


----------



## Jackie Stack (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree. If a patient is seen in our office and sent to the hospital to be admitted and we do not see the patient in the hospital that day we bill the office visit. If we see the patient in our office and then later in the day the physician goes to the hospital to see the patient again we would bill the hospital visit.


----------



## heathergirl (Mar 12, 2008)

*Thank You*

Thank you!


----------



## codegirl0422 (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree, I have always been told you want to bill where the face-to-face took place. If our doctors only see the patient in the office, I bill the office code. If he sees the pt in the office and then also goes to the hospital to see the patient, I code the hospital visit. Now when doing the hospital visit, I believe you can combine both visits, I dont have my cpt book handy but I think under admit it directs you to combine the charges and bill the admit charge. Sometimes you get a higher level visit.


----------



## heathergirl (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks codegirl0466!


Heather D Unklesbay, CPC, MA
Office Manger


----------

